# Circus of Terror - 2009 (Belgium)



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello,

My first topic! My English is not very well but hope you will understand it.

For the haunted house fans, this is the construction topic of my 5th Haunted House, Circus of Terror.










In this topic you will find daily updates about the building.

In januari 2009 we started to draw the building plans and we were thinking of wich scares are we going to use this year.

We had following scares:
- Cash register of the circus
- Make up room with fake mirror
- Storage room
- Rat Chamber
- 3D Glasses special tunnel
- Jack in the box
- No idea room 
- Werewolf Chamber

The plans were drawed in march 2009 so we can go and find some sponsors.

In the beginning of september we started to build the house, we have 15 people for that.

I was starting with the logo when other people made the cash registers. Pictures are coming soon.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

No logo is shown? What will you do for the cash register of the circus room?


----------



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool logo! Get your post count to ten so you can post some pictures of your past haunt. I would love to see what you did.


----------



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

The start of your logo/sign looks great, looking forward to pic of finished product. What kind of a scare goes into the cash register of the circus room?
Your english is very good


----------



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)

If you want to see pictures and video's of early haunted houses, you can watch them on my website in my signature!


----------



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)

http://www.halloweengroep.be it is. At the end of september we did a promotionstunt in the yearly lightparade.

Picture of the team:


----------



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)

Another member of the promoteam:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Cool pictures looks really good. I see you had Circus of Terror in 2009, so I guess it went over very well to continue it for 2010.


----------



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)

Joiseygal said:


> Cool pictures looks really good. I see you had Circus of Terror in 2009, so I guess it went over very well to continue it for 2010.


We are working on 2 haunted houses now for 2010!


----------



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)

*Update!*

The logo and the cash registers are painted (beginning of octobre 2009)





































*The Cash Register, were was an actor behind of it:*


----------



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)

We want the logo to move, so we invented a system to move the hands and the eyes! A video will be posted soon.

Meanwhile we started to build a huge jack in the box for an actor and the make up table with a fake mirror, actors can see visitors and visitors see the actors only when they put light on.

Make up mirror:


----------



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)

Jack in the box (automatic with open/close button):










Be prepared for the next update :jol::jol::jol::jol:


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

You've got a lot going on. Look's good so far. Can't wait to see it move.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

looks good so far can't wait to see more


----------



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)

Finished Logo:



















**Next Update**
A video of the event is coming up with walktrough of the maze and making of!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That looks really cool. How many people did you have go through? The actors look scary, I bet they really frightened people.


----------



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)

scareme said:


> That looks really cool. How many people did you have go through? The actors look scary, I bet they really frightened people.


1325 People


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

Awsome work cant wait for 2010


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Wow!!! Very well done! Do you have any more pictures of your sets?
You did a great job!
:jol:.


----------



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)

Video now available!
Please your opinions!

Edit:
Video removed, no reactions!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Your work is paying off. Looks great!!


----------



## scary1215 (Jul 3, 2009)

video please i really want to see it. it looks like ur doing a great job


----------



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)

scary1215 said:


> video please i really want to see it. it looks like ur doing a great job


Ok
http://halloweengroep.be/cot/


----------



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)

scary1215 said:


> video please i really want to see it. it looks like ur doing a great job


Reaction please?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I liked your haunt alot. The animated sign was fun, good scares, plenty of fog and cool lighting. I am doing a similarly themed haunt for the first time this year so it's fun to see what other people have done. Your raising the bar on this theme, that's for sure!

ps. If you worried no one likes the haunt enough to comment, it should ease your mind to know that this is the time of year when most people here take a break from halloween, myself included.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Swouters you have a great display! It is slow during this time of year so don't think people aren't responding because of your video. It is really cool. I'm doing a clown theme this year and I really enjoy checking out your progress and past haunt.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Very nice job. The idea of the make-up mirror worked out. There are some good scares there.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice video. I like the make-up mirror. It would probably scare the crap out of me!!!


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

swouters - DAMN that was a good video! Congratulations on pulling off a big job well.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I have been off the forum for a little while now and just getting around to checking out some of the stuff I've missed. Loved the pics that you posted and just watched the video (thanks for reposting!). Outstanding job. Really First Class from logo through haunt night performances.

I've been contemplating and collecting items for a circus theme myself this year so your thread caught my attention. Your haunt really had such an element of anticipation to it. That's hard to build up and you guys did a terrific job. All of your actors were spot on. Beautiful makeup. I liked that no one spoke to the haunt goers. More of a creep factor. I liked the make up mirror effect too, very haunting. Nice use of lighting throughout. 

Man the haunt looked huge. What kind of space did you have to work with? Curious about your wall construction. Was it framing with black plastic anchored to it? Also thought I saw canvas walls early on in the video.... Another thing I was curious about was how did you tie in the werewolf transformation? did the haunt goers see it or was that just done for the video? 

Love to know what kinds of things you are working on for this year. BTW your English is very good and I'm really appreciative that you posted here. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)

Spookie said:


> I have been off the forum for a little while now and just getting around to checking out some of the stuff I've missed. Loved the pics that you posted and just watched the video (thanks for reposting!). Outstanding job. Really First Class from logo through haunt night performances.
> 
> I've been contemplating and collecting items for a circus theme myself this year so your thread caught my attention. Your haunt really had such an element of anticipation to it. That's hard to build up and you guys did a terrific job. All of your actors were spot on. Beautiful makeup. I liked that no one spoke to the haunt goers. More of a creep factor. I liked the make up mirror effect too, very haunting. Nice use of lighting throughout.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! This haunted house was not very good in my eyes because we tested some things and the capacity was not very high. I wanted to reach 1500 but we reached 1325 in 5 hours of operating.

Our walls: they are prefab made, so the whole hause setup (walls only) takes only a few hours. You can see a plan of it on the making of. The length of te haunted house is not really that big, it's only 15 meters long and 5 meters I dont know the other word. I don't know of you members measure in inches or meters.

Google our best friend solve this problem:
15 meters = 590,551181 inches
5 meters = 196,850394 inches

The werewolf was only a preshow movie, but if you have a queue of 200 people that is not an option to use  When the preshow ended the people went into a room that you can see very well on the movie. Where the victim appeared for the people and he fell down, when at the same moment the werewolf appaered from the back.

If you have other questions? Ask them! I will try to answer all of them! I will post making of and pictures of my first 4 haunts in a topic very soon!

Beware for: The Grey Mansion, House of Doom & Fear Factory!

PS: Our makeup (also from the promoteam on the first pages) is done by my 13th year old cousin you can see her in the movie when she is doing herself.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for your response Swouters. Haunters here in the USA would convert meters to feet, since we're not on the metric system. So we're looking at about 50 feet by 16 feet. That's pretty good size. I did notice the diagram at the beginning of the movie of the layout but couldn't tell the dimensions. I'm impressed by how fast the set up went. 

Curious, where do you get prefab walls setups? I never knew this was a possibility. Was this something rented or purchased? I'm also assuming this was a commercial haunt (where you charged money?) or was it for charity? I know you said you were a bit disappointed by the numbers but in 5 hours that sounded like a great crowd to me. With lines of 200+ how did you handle crowd management? 

Your cousin has a real knack for makeup. I'll try to look for your next postings. Thanks again.


----------



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)

Spookie said:


> Thanks for your response Swouters. Haunters here in the USA would convert meters to feet, since we're not on the metric system. So we're looking at about 50 feet by 16 feet. That's pretty good size. I did notice the diagram at the beginning of the movie of the layout but couldn't tell the dimensions. I'm impressed by how fast the set up went.
> 
> Curious, where do you get prefab walls setups? I never knew this was a possibility. Was this something rented or purchased? I'm also assuming this was a commercial haunt (where you charged money?) or was it for charity? I know you said you were a bit disappointed by the numbers but in 5 hours that sounded like a great crowd to me. With lines of 200+ how did you handle crowd management?
> 
> Your cousin has a real knack for makeup. I'll try to look for your next postings. Thanks again.


Our prefab walls were build by ourself. In 2007. So we use them for a few years but we turn the every year, Entry-Exit Exit-Entry.

Our haunt entry is free, but people can buy drinks in a shop thats nearby it.

Crowd management: Our street is getting blocked by the police for it for 5 hours, so the people make the waiting line. And I was entertaining the line just with another freak 

If you have other questions? Ask me!


----------

